# Bypass mode - Mech with training wheels?



## CJB85 (13/7/21)

So bypass mode is supposed to do exactly that, bypass all the settings on the mod and run on the available power of the battery.
In theory then, it SHOULD then perform like a mech mod should, but with the protection the regulated mod usually offers.

I recently bought my first mech (Hugo Squeezer) and then an unregulated, but not mechanical Noisy V2. I want to run my regulated mods in bypass mode for a while to “train” myself on how the vape changes as the voltage of the battery declines. The idea is that this will make it “easier” to determine when a battery change is due on the mech (the noisy has some flashy lights to give you a heads up).

My question is how close is the vape, using bypass mode on a regulated device, to the vape you get on a mech mod? Let’s assume for the exercise that it would be a very moderate build of between 0.3 and 0.4. 
I assume that the mech mod would hit way harder initially when the battery is fresh, so we can even ignore that section of the comparison.
Would this, for the most part, be a good simulation for the experience and drop-off I can expect from a mech?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (13/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> So bypass mode is supposed to do exactly that, bypass all the settings on the mod and run on the available power of the battery.
> In theory then, it SHOULD then perform like a mech mod should, but with the protection the regulated mod usually offers.
> 
> I recently bought my first mech (Hugo Squeezer) and then an unregulated, but not mechanical Noisy V2. I want to run my regulated mods in bypass mode for a while to “train” myself on how the vape changes as the voltage of the battery declines. The idea is that this will make it “easier” to determine when a battery change is due on the mech (the noisy has some flashy lights to give you a heads up).
> ...


In short, yes. The drop off is however pretty pronounced and you do not really need to worry that you will miss a battery change point. Good luck, let us know how the experiment turns out.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (13/7/21)

I love tube mechs, would say 80% of my vaping is on tubes, but with saying that bypass, one of my fav box mods would be the Vgod 150 box, just so damn comfy in hand and i run mine on mech mode/ bypass mode. same build same RDA, the hit on a fresh set or on tube a fresh battery just does not compare, tube will always give you that RAW power and fast ramp. Positive side on bypass, would be battery life its just such a WIN. LOL

*Use bypass/mech mode on a mod till you feel comfy to use tubes. As i understand bypass still has some safety on a small scale on the mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (13/7/21)

Batteries play a huge part. For example an 18650 25R will hit hard in the beginning and continue to do so until you get a sharp drop off. A 30Q, after the initial hard hit has a gradual decline. The 25R will give you less in time or draws but will be more consistent.

In 21700, the 30T will give you the hardest hit with the 40T giving you the longevity and the Molicell being a really good all rounder.

When you build bear in mind that a dual coil will halve the wattage through each coil but you will have twice the surface area and vapour production

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (13/7/21)

Stranger said:


> bear in mind that a dual coil will halve the wattage through each coil


Just also always build safe and stay well within your cell’s capabilities. Make sure you have a solid understanding of Ohm’s law and how to apply it to different types of build. @CJB85 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CJB85 (13/7/21)

Stranger said:


> Batteries play a huge part. For example an 18650 25R will hit hard in the beginning and continue to do so until you get a sharp drop off. A 30Q, after the initial hard hit has a gradual decline. The 25R will give you less in time or draws but will be more consistent.
> 
> In 21700, the 30T will give you the hardest hit with the 40T giving you the longevity and the Molicell being a really good all rounder.
> 
> When you build bear in mind that a dual coil will halve the wattage through each coil but you will have twice the surface area and vapour production



I don’t understand your last paragraph, even assuming a single battery (or dual parallel) setup. If I run a theoretical 3.7V through 0.4ohm (single coil), I will get roughly 34W of power. If I install a dual build of the same coils, the resistance now drops to 0.2 and the power increases to 68W. Shouldn’t this still be 34W per coil then? So in my mind, the power per coil should remain the same, but because of the doubled surface area you will get both a big increase in vapour, but also a much harder (and quicker) drain on your batteries?
I’m super new to this, so apologies if I am waaaaay off the mark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (13/7/21)

Raindance said:


> Just also always build safe and stay well within your cell’s capabilities. Make sure you have a solid understanding of Ohm’s law and how to apply it to different types of build. @CJB85
> 
> Regards


Absolutely, I’m a big scaredy-cat… not just of the mech setup, but of what my wife will do to me if I injure myself using one!
Current build in the mech squonk is a 0.4 single on a Molicel 21700, drawing a dangerously extravagant 9.7 Amps

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (13/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> I don’t understand your last paragraph, even assuming a single battery (or dual parallel) setup. If I run a theoretical 3.7V through 0.4ohm (single coil), I will get roughly 34W of power. If I install a dual build of the same coils, the resistance now drops to 0.2 and the power increases to 68W. Shouldn’t this still be 34W per coil then? So in my mind, the power per coil should remain the same, but because of the doubled surface area you will get both a big increase in vapour, but also a much harder (and quicker) drain on your batteries?
> I’m super new to this, so apologies if I am waaaaay off the mark.


Yes, each coil will produce its single coil wattage and the total amp draw will double. Best to stick to single coils at first. I actually never felt the need to go dual coil because single or dual, I had to build according to what my cells could deliver so if i could achieve that limit with a single coil why go dual?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (13/7/21)

No you have got it. Now think the other way around and build 2 coils at .8 to give you .4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (13/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Absolutely, I’m a big scaredy-cat… not just of the mech setup, but of what my wife will do to me if I injure myself using one!
> Current build in the mech squonk is a 0.4 single on a Molicel 21700, drawing a dangerously extravagant 9.7 Amps


Mate promise the mech's safe, if you build to batt and know your ohms law and have perfect wrapped batt, you can take out the battery, not sure could say same about the wifey LOL

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CJB85 (13/7/21)

Raindance said:


> Yes, each coil will produce its single coil wattage and the total amp draw will double. Best to stick to single coils at first. I actually never felt the need to go dual coil because single or dual, I had to build according to what my cells could deliver so if i could achieve that limit with a single coil why go dual?
> 
> Regards


That’s how I understand it, that the current has to double, because the same voltage is applied to both coils now and with half the resistance. I would still like to hear from @Stranger on it as well, trying to sponge up as much info as I can.


----------



## Stranger (13/7/21)

Oh, and this is very helpful
https://vapecalc.com/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (13/7/21)

Stranger said:


> No you have got it. Now think the other way around and build 2 coils at .8 to give you .4


Gotcha! So in your first statement you meant a dual with the same resistance as the single build. That makes perfect sense!
This would likely (assuming the same wire is used throughout) result in a much slower ramp-up?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (13/7/21)

Stranger said:


> Oh, and this is very helpful
> https://vapecalc.com/


I tried this site on my phone, but there is a bug on the iPhone browser version. The keypad/number pad that pops up has no decimal symbol. So you can only enter whole numbers for voltage and resistance.


----------



## CJB85 (13/7/21)

Stranger said:


> Oh, and this is very helpful
> https://vapecalc.com/


Im using this little app for now, does the job

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (13/7/21)

You have it right, but I ask you to think from another perspective. You have automatically put two coils in of the same resistance, why have you not thought to put two coils in of double the resistance. 2 x .8 to give you .4 therefore using the same watts to drive two coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (13/7/21)

Stranger said:


> You have it right, but I ask you to think from another perspective. You have automatically put two coils in of the same resistance, why have you not thought to put two coils in of double the resistance. 2 x .8 to give you .4 therefore using the same watts to drive two coils.


I did that image after your initial post, so I simply went with dual coil as a doubling of the existing coil.
I don’t build coils myself (apart from MTL ones), so there is no way for me to install .8 coils anyway.
I completely get everything you say, were were just on a different view of the dual coils mentioned in your first comment. It all makes perfect sense, the picture in my mind just looked different than yours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (13/7/21)

A practical example is my Kennedy roundhouse single 18650 with the Trickster RDA.

A single coil at .4 is 35 watts. If I dual coil 2 x .8/2 I still get .4 but am only pushing 17.5 W through each coil reducing the amp load on the battery. The trade off for less power being double the surface area, quicker ramp up and vapour production.

Any power demand is a trade off. How often have we seen pics of stacked mechs with multiple coils. Pushing all that power through a single coil could well overheat it and melt it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (13/7/21)

Steam engine is also very good, even has preset battery info. The important bit is the AMP draw. With regulated it is not so important, but with mechs it is crucial.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (13/7/21)

Stranger said:


> A practical example is my Kennedy roundhouse single 18650 with the Trickster RDA.
> 
> A single coil at .4 is 35 watts. If I dual coil 2 x .8/2 I still get .4 but am only pushing 17.5 W through each coil reducing the amp load on the battery. The trade off for less power being double the surface area, quicker ramp up and vapour production.
> 
> Any power demand is a trade off. How often have we seen pics of stacked mechs with multiple coils. Pushing all that power through a single coil could well overheat it and melt it


I still don’t get all of it, lol. Go slow with me . 
If I use the same wire to jump from .4 to point .8, I am adding double the amount of metal that needs to be heated and only applying half the power. So the ramp-up HAS to be slower. I understand that if your initial single coil was essentially “overpowered” , it would make sense to increase the wire mass and slow it down (I’m degrading into complete layman's terminology here, sorry). But, if I had a comfortable, easy vape at .4, wouldn’t I be taking a step backwards by getting a slower ramp-up on the dual coil?
I like the example though, so if you prefer longer, slower pulls, go with high resistance dual coils for slower ramp-up and less battery strain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (13/7/21)

Stranger said:


> A practical example is my Kennedy roundhouse single 18650 with the Trickster RDA.
> 
> A single coil at .4 is 35 watts. If I dual coil 2 x .8/2 I still get .4 but am only pushing 17.5 W through each coil reducing the amp load on the battery. The trade off for less power being double the surface area, quicker ramp up and vapour production.
> 
> Any power demand is a trade off. How often have we seen pics of stacked mechs with multiple coils. Pushing all that power through a single coil could well overheat it and melt it


DROP A PIC OF MECH PLEASE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (13/7/21)

The above examples show that @ .4 just as you said the W required are 34 and at .2 68 W. Look at the amp draw now 9.25 versus 18.5.

With the Molicell P26A, you have no issue with either of these with plenty of headroom, but far right will show you runtime and puffs. Mathematically it is correct. Practically it is not as dual coil will typically halve your puff time due to the increase in vapour production.

I really hope this helps. It took a long time for me to really wrap my head around this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (13/7/21)

All good, I understand the Ohms law part of it. Will be playing around with a few builds soon. I might even get some simple wire and test out your 2x0.8 build as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (13/7/21)

So much variance, . I love this.

You are using pre built and throughout this wonderful debate have thought to use what you have on hand, so we may be having a different debate. If you build it becomes easier. I can build 2 x 26 awg at .8/2 that will have a much quicker ramp up time/ less power requirement than for example 1 x 22 awg. Typically a thinner wire with a higher resistance will produce more heat as the electrons will be more compacted


----------



## Stranger (13/7/21)

@jamesvapes_sa 

Go here please pic of Kennedy on first post
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-just-mechs-thread.t69618/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (13/7/21)

Stranger said:


> @jamesvapes_sa
> 
> Go here please pic of Kennedy on first post
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-just-mechs-thread.t69618/


Shes sexy af, love the roundhouse mechs

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (13/7/21)




----------



## CJB85 (13/7/21)

Stranger said:


>


What is that little button, a lock for the firing switch?


----------



## Stranger (13/7/21)

_No that's the bluetooth auto fill reminder, it lets me know when the squonk bottle is down to 10%_

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (13/7/21)

Hehehe

Yeah it is a switch lock that prevents firing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (13/7/21)

Thats one high maintenance mod, i had one, you need to clean regularly for a nice hit and that button does not get hot


----------



## Stranger (13/7/21)

Agreed they are not everyone's cup of tea. I do enjoy mine though and even my Mrs says it is a sexy looking mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (13/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

